# Cheers from Philadelphia



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## M7Archer (Oct 12, 2010)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> :welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


Thx!!:darkbeer:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## M7Archer (Oct 12, 2010)

buckchaser86 said:


> Welcome to AT!!










Thanks. Great to be aboard!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* M7archer. Have fun here.


----------



## M7Archer (Oct 12, 2010)

Tim Roberts said:


> :wav: :yo: *G'day.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Tim and thanks. I actually work with some of your Naval personnel here in the states... Great people and good fun all of them...


----------



## M7Archer (Oct 12, 2010)

BowArmory said:


> *Welcome to AT !!!*


Thx. Great to meet you! Will have to check out your site:cheers:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## M7Archer (Oct 12, 2010)

ivacic said:


> welcome to AT!


:cheers: and thx!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## M7Archer (Oct 12, 2010)

rycountryboy said:


> *:welcome: to AT*












THANKS. Long time lurker:lol: Plan to go gold or platinum next month


----------

